# Zani Bar



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

Amount Per Serving %DV* 

Calories 170   
Calories from fat 35   
Total Fat 4g 6%* 
Saturated Fat 1g 5%* 
Trans Fat 0g   
Cholesterol 10mg 3%* 
Total Carbohydrates 18g 6%* 
Dietary Fiber 3g 12%* 
Sugars 6g ??? 
Protein 15g 30%* 
Calcium 200mg 20% 
Iron 0.4mg 2% 
Phosphorus 150mg 15% 
Magnesium 15mg 4% 
Manganese 0.05mg 3% 
Sodium 75mg 3% 
Potassium 130mg 4% 

* Percent Daily  
INGREDIENTS: DESIGNER WHEY PROTEIN??? BLEND [(WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, PDUF WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE, HYDROLYZED WHEY PROTEIN), SOY PROTEIN ISOLATE], GLYCERLEAN??? (99.7% USP GLYCERINE, TAURINE, L-LEUCINE, CLA), CALCIUM CASEINATE, HYDROLYZED GELATIN, ROLLED OATS, SUGAR, RAISINS, ALMONDS, WATER, OLIGOFRUCTOSE, SUNFLOWER OIL, CINNAMON, WHEY MINERAL COMPLEX, NON-FAT DRY MILK SOLIDS, WHOLE MILK SOLIDS, PALM KERNEL OIL, ARTIFICIAL MAPLE FLAVOR, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL OATMEAL FLAVOR, POTASSIUM SORBATE, SOY LECITHIN, POTASSIUM LACTATE, SODIUM TRIPOLYPHOSPHATE, SUCRALOSE (SPLENDA® BRAND, NUTMEG. MANUFACTURED IN A FACILITY WHICH PROCESSES WHEAT, PEANUTS, TREE NUTS AND SEEDS.


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

http://www.getzanzibar.com/

What you think?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 14, 2004)

I ate one.  I got if free.  There was a cupon in muscle and fitness for one free bar.  It was mighty tasty.  Filling as well.  Great for breakfast.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 14, 2004)

I think it seems like a good between meals snack... 6g sugar is not too bad... 4g fat, 1g saturated is decent... 

Overall I'd say the profile is pretty good for a woman... for a man... I'd say it might be a bit on the light side...


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I think it seems like a good between meals snack... 6g sugar is not too bad... 4g fat, 1g saturated is decent...
> 
> Overall I'd say the profile is pretty good for a woman... for a man... I'd say it might be a bit on the light side...



They have it in a larger size.. 88 grams 

I'm just trying to see what stores would carry it around here?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

low in protein, but balanced with carbs. 6g sugar is not too bad. 
HOWEVER like ANY bar, I only reccomend once in a while when absolutly needed. read those ingredients again.... 
HYDROLYZED GELATIN
SUGAR
OLIGOFRUCTOSE
WHOLE MILK SOLIDS
PALM KERNEL OIL
POTASSIUM SORBATE, SOY LECITHIN, POTASSIUM LACTATE, SODIUM TRIPOLYPHOSPHATE (whatever all that is... )


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 15, 2004)

All protein bars are garbage. It makes me shudder thinking how many of those protein grams are actually gelatin...

Peace.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> low in protein, but balanced with carbs. 6g sugar is not too bad.
> HOWEVER like ANY bar, I only reccomend once in a while when absolutly needed. read those ingredients again....
> HYDROLYZED GELATIN
> ...




*15 Grams of protein would be ok for my protein intake.. * *I won't eat a protein bar on a daily basis.. only like once in a while  I'm just looking for a protein bar that is low in fat and low in carbs and mod in protein * 

Most bars I see they have 6-11 grams of fat.. this one 4 grams


----------

